# Sundown - 12/27



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

One word: EPIC. The Institution delivers once again. More later...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> One word: EPIC. The Institution delivers once again. More later...



Couldn't have said it better myself!

EPIC!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 27, 2009)

Great day...Spring bumps in dec????  Had quite the crew

Mogulqueen
Rachel
Madriverjack
Jacks friend (short term memory loss)
Gmcunning and kids
Jonnypoach
Greg
Pat
Grassi
Brian
Jeff
Shannon
(Tim and Marge sighting)

Probably a few more I forgot  

Lines were epic!!!  Skiers right on temptor was all $$$$$$$$$$$$.  Troughs got real deep near the end, but was the best day of the year!!!  Jonnypoach took a spill and looked like he was in some pain..Gonna talk to him tonight..Hope hes allright!!!  Great day out there ladies and Gentelmen!!!  Sundown gets it!!   Heading out for some apres with the GF now!!

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 27, 2009)

I skied a couple of runs down Temptor with JP and he was skiing those bumps like a mad man. I was able to get 4 runs on Temptor and the rest of the day was spent on Gunny with Randi. Gunny was actually alot of fun today.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

Jack's friend is Frank.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I skied a couple of runs down Temptor with JP and he was skiing those bumps like a mad man. I was able to get 4 runs on Temptor and the rest of the day was spent on Gunny with Randi. Gunny was actually alot of fun today.



The whole mountain was skiing awesome, I'd imagine, but you *both *should have come over for a few more Temptor runs. I know Randi isn't feeling the whole AZ thing anymore, but no matter.....we would have welcomed her with open arms.....just like we always do. Maybe next time....


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 27, 2009)

Today's was Randi's first day out and she wasn't feeling the bumps. But she was ripping up Gunny. She was done for the day and in the lodge chilling while I hit Temptor for a while. I would have stayed longer but my right knee was bugging me a little.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2009)

i didn't ski temptor today, stayed with my daughter.  jake dumped us, skied temptor a few times and rubbed it in my face at the end of the day.


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

Wish I could have joined y'all on the epic day. Sounds like you all had a blast!


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i didn't ski temptor today, stayed with my daughter.  jake dumped us, skied temptor a few times and rubbed it in my face at the end of the day.



That helmet cam looked pretty sweet!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> That helmet cam looked pretty sweet!



jake had a different word for it :-D

i'm downloading the footage now, will see how it turned out.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 27, 2009)

Really a great day out there, but paying for it now, toe is throbbing and my body is already sore from my bad form out there!

Good to see everyone again and was nice to meet some new people.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2009)

wish the mighty Sundown wasn't four hours from here


----------



## 2knees (Dec 27, 2009)

incredible day out there.  great crew and a great line to work on.


nice to see everyone again.  the poacher was in some serious pain when i talked to him in his truck.  he was self medicating already.  :razz:


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 27, 2009)

Another great day at Sundown and it was awsome seeing everyone again.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2009)

5 hours, 1 trail combo, 2 legs shredded like lettuce.  :-D  I'm spent.  Not that I have great form, but the last 4 or 5 runs were pure trash.  My goal was to take the last run with whoever was left standing and I made it.  

I was playing with my son when I got home.  I sat in the rocking chair for 2 seconds and heard, "get up, your lazy Daddy."  If he only knew.  ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> incredible day out there.  great crew and a great line to work on.
> 
> 
> nice to see everyone again.  the poacher was in some serious pain when i talked to him in his truck.  he was self medicating already.  :razz:



i saw johnny hit that ice formation on skiers left cleanly earlier in the day.  sounds like the crash was a rough one.  i skied up last and missed it an everyone was quiet.  get well john.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 27, 2009)

Sounds like a good day, sorry to have missed it... glad so many got out there to enjoy it.  Are things going to get dicey when we refreeze-- or will they, perish the thought, flatten them and start over?


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> wish the mighty Sundown wasn't four hours from here



Probably more like 3 actually. MRJ and Frank made a two hour trek down from the Albany area. They appeared to be satisfied. Our little hill got Jack to throw in the towel eventually. Great skiing with you again. RachelV seemed to enjoy herself and our little hill too.



2knees said:


> incredible day out there.  great crew and a great line to work on.



Indeed. Ranks right up there in the top 10 for me, and I've skied the mighty Sundown a lot. People all over the bumps today. Perfect day for it. Today was a treat the bump skiers live for. Great crew.



madriverjack said:


> Another great day at Sundown and it was awsome seeing everyone again.



Likewise. Let us know when you want to venture _south _again to ski... :lol:



Madroch said:


> Are things going to get dicey when we refreeze-- or will they, perish the thought, flatten them and start over?



Today was a treat. I suspect those bumps will get back to typical mid-winter icyness by tomorrow night. Might score another winner tomorrow afternoon though. Wish I could make it. I suspect we'll see more snow making on them, but I would doubt they get plowed.

Some more thoughts:
That right line was pure money and got better throughout the day. It eventually morphed into a seriously deep line that could (and did) swallow small children.
I'm getting faster. I tailed 2knees, and while he still smoked me, he didn't pull away as much as he once did. I'm coming for ya Pat! :razz:
Cool to rip the bumps with the race crew today too. Shannon is a ripper and probably one of Sundown's best all-around skiers.
Grassi is hard core. Pushed it till closing bell which we defined as the last bit of sunlight on Temptor.
Big props to Brian. First time that I've seen him hit the monster line all day.
Today I learned a pitcher of IPA is way cheaper than 4 pints.
Get well Johnny.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 27, 2009)

wish i could have skied a bit with you guys today, sounds like i missed some fun. had an hour of helmet cam footage and it all sucked, bad angle on the camera.  caught a glimpse of the N.E line


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2009)

3?  How far is it from Springfield or Hartford?

If I don't see some bumps fairly soon, I might make a run down there some Saturday


----------



## severine (Dec 27, 2009)

The angle may have been "off" but it was cool to watch, Gary. Thanks for posting that!

And HEY! How come nobody grabs beers when I ski with them? <pout>


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> wish i could have skied a bit with you guys today, sounds like i missed some fun. had an hour of helmet cam footage and it all sucked, bad angle on the camera.  caught a glimpse of the N.E line



Learning curve, I suppose. The Jake head nod at 22 sec. is epic. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 3?  How far is it from Springfield or Hartford?
> 
> If I don't see some bumps fairly soon, I might make a run down there some Saturday



40 minutes? I only guess 3-ish since I can get to my buddy's in Newmarket in about 3:15 and I'm south and west of Sundown.


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 27, 2009)

Sweet day!  Sun, bumps and warm temps...what more would you ask for?  Great to ski with you all!  Special thanks to Shannon for pushing me today.  I think I got a little faster! He let me take the $$$$$$$ money line all day during our duels.  We definately should do more dueling.  Who's in?


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> We definately should do more dueling.  Who's in?



Had a psuedo-duel with Pat today on N'E. The bastard almost forced me into the woods, and I think we gave Grassi a coronary in the process... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

*Video*

The Flipshare software kinda sucks so the vid went a longer than the song. Anyway, threw this together and you can bet your ass the soundtrack was aimed squarely at the Haters once again......



Sundown 4eva!


----------



## polski (Dec 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> One word: EPIC. The Institution delivers once again. More later...



So are those who ski there the Institutionalized? :lol:

Lapping bump lines isn't really my thing but I've enjoyed this thread. Good to see folks getting great skiing even during a late December blowtorch.


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2009)

polski said:


> Lapping bump lines isn't really my thing...



If you don't understand, you'll never understand.


----------



## polski (Dec 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> If you don't understand, you'll never understand.



Actually I think I do understand. It's my knees that aren't so down with the concept ... long-ago injuries that fortunately haven't caused me problems lately, and I'm hoping to keep it that way. Anyway, I do like skiing spring bumps e.g. at MRG, though I won't pretend I have great technique, yet.


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 28, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2009)

Is that 2knees in the blue fleece and red predator pants?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Is that 2knees in the blue fleece and red predator pants?



it is mr. knee.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 28, 2009)

The Sundown is looking good! Some great lines for only being open a few weeks. You guys look like you're already in mid-season form! Looked much better than Mt. Snow did last Wednesday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

My back is feeling it today...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2009)

Just talked to JP...evidentally he caught his tip when he landed off that hit at the bottom and landed on his already broken rib...Says hes allright and is working today..Pretty core skiing with a busted rib

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> The Flipshare software kinda sucks so the vid went a longer than the song. Anyway, threw this together and you can bet your ass the soundtrack was aimed squarely at the Haters once again......
> 
> 
> 
> Sundown 4eva!



Sweet air at around 1:32! 

Good job on the video, thanks for putting it together! :beer:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My back is feeling it today...



+1


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

Looking good, guys! Nice vid!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Is that 2knees in the blue fleece and red predator pants?




Yeah, what's it to ya????  :wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

2knees said:


> Yeah, what's it to ya????  :wink:



i saw you from afar yesterday.. new pants make you look badass


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i saw you from afar yesterday.. New pants make you look badass



umass pride!!!!


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> 3?  How far is it from Springfield or Hartford?
> 
> If I don't see some bumps fairly soon, I might make a run down there some Saturday



My brother lives in SouthEast NH too.. Derry to be exact. It takes him between 2 and 2.5 hours to get to Sundown.


----------



## SteveInCT (Dec 30, 2009)

severine said:


> And HEY! How come nobody grabs beers when I ski with them? <pout>



You get off the mountain at 10AM!! ;-)


----------



## JD (Dec 30, 2009)

Who's the chic.  She's smooth and it makes me feel all funny.


----------



## JD (Dec 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> If you don't understand, you'll never understand.



We understand.  It's called Connecticut.  
Nice tr.  Small areas like this are the heart and soul of skiing.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

SteveInCT said:


> You get off the mountain at 10AM!! ;-)



It's 5 o'clock somewhere! :lol: Next week it'll be back to night skiing... just can't seem to get out to make any turns with the AZers so far this season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> Yeah, what's it to ya????  :wink:



I didn't recognize you without the dirty yellow jacket. :lol:

The skiing stood out though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Who's the chic.  She's smooth and it makes me feel all funny.



That chic is MogulQueen.  She skis the men's line.    :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 30, 2009)

JD said:


> Who's the chic.  She's smooth and it makes me feel all funny.



she kills it.  



wa-loaf said:


> I didn't recognize you without the dirty yellow jacket. :lol:
> 
> The skiing stood out though.



i still have the yellow bomber.  maybe i'll pull it out of mothballs at some point.


----------

